# 2 yrs ago today...



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

2 yrs ago I joined this forum as a mere 2nd yr vet student who didnt know much about being a great vet. Through the years I have learned so much from all of you. I know what you like about your vets, and how to communicate in a way the avg. person would understand. Talking to all of you builds my confidence...you may not realize it..but i have become a better person b/c of this forum. 
even though recent events really brought me down..i have realized that there is so many of you that I cannot leave behind...so what better day to return then my 2 yr anniversary.
I want to thank all of you for the kind words and PMs...you really know how to make a person feel wanted and loved. I am going through a tough time in my life at the moment..and this situation didnt help...I may not post a whole lot for the next few days, until i get things situated. But I do want u all to know I appreciate your kindness!
and to u joe...i am so impressed with the way you handled all this mess..u r truely an amazing man..even though u didnt know how a dog was spayed haha! Thank u so much for creating this wonderful place!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad you decided to come back.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaime, I cannot tell you how happy that it made me to see a post from you. Welcome back - you are such a part of this forum, it felt as if an arm or leg had been cut off. Yes, Joe truly is amazing. Thank you for not leaving us.

Cheryl


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

You're an amazing woman, Jaimie. You are a wonderful friend with a wealth of knowledge. I'm glad to see you back. 
Happy anniversary. 

Love your friend,
Carrie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey You,

I feel blessed that you came back, I know we became "fast friends" , but I really value you and your opnion. You are smart and sOOO funny. And now I feel a little less confused(LOL). We can learn alot from you as well as others on this forum and You can rest assure I am full of questions!!! So Welcome Back friend and congratulations on your 2 year anniversary..

HAHA,
Andrea


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh I'm so happy about your decision to come back. This place is just not the same without you. and *Happy Anniversary* 







I hope everything goes back to normal for you real soon. 



I liked Joe's post and the way he handled it. Joe's the man !!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

We will keep you in our prayers







We all appreciate you!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

SO GOOD to see you back Jamie!!!








This is a better place with YOU! in it!!










Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh I'm so happy about your decision to come back. This place is just not the same without you. and *Happy Anniversary*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thrilled too, Jaimie. I don't know you very well but have come to enjoy reading your posts and responses, and really respect your knowledge. I'm really glad you are coming back. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> 2 yrs ago I joined this forum as a mere 2nd yr vet student who didnt know much about being a great vet. Through the years I have learned so much from all of you. I know what you like about your vets, and how to communicate in a way the avg. person would understand. Talking to all of you builds my confidence...you may not realize it..but i have become a better person b/c of this forum.
> even though recent events really brought me down..i have realized that there is so many of you that I cannot leave behind...so what better day to return then my 2 yr anniversary.
> I want to thank all of you for the kind words and PMs...you really know how to make a person feel wanted and loved. I am going through a tough time in my life at the moment..and this situation didnt help...I may not post a whole lot for the next few days, until i get things situated. But I do want u all to know I appreciate your kindness!
> and to u joe...i am so impressed with the way you handled all this mess..u r truely an amazing man..even though u didnt know how a dog was spayed haha! Thank u so much for creating this wonderful place!
> ...



I am so glad to hear that you changed your mind!!!!














I look forward to your posts







.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so glad you decided to stay!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You made my day! You ARE a wonderful vet! Others have much to learn from your grace under fire. You are one classy lady, my friend.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Jaimie on your 2nd Anniversary here, and I am so very happy you are staying here with your great big loving family. Also we are looking forward to seeing more of Parker and Pixel in the future.
We are the blessed ones for having someone like you here. You are just so generous with both your caring and understaning and your knowledge and assistance with anyone who needs your help. Your natural flare and creative ability is a huge asset to us all. I think you are the greatest, and I am sure we all wish you every success in your future career.
Thank you Jaimie for staying with your family here









*Happy Anniversary Jaimie*

[attachment=4255:attachment]

I too would like to thank you too Joe for the way you handled the situation, fantastic job, as always


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

AMEN!































Hey!... I didnt know about spaying either! Or where a girl pees from....









OHH WAIT!... I forgot the CONGRATS!!! hehe... 2yrs!... mannn...


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad ur back!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad see your post and glad to hear that you will stay.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Im so gald you decided to stay!!!





















and a few of these























This place would not be the same without you! Happy Anniversary! Keep your chin up, and don't let the man keep you down!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wooooohoooooo! Glad you are staying. Congrats on your 2nd anniversary. 

[attachment=4258:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=4260:attachment]*Welcome Back!*</span> 

</span>


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeahhhhh, Jamie







is back.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good Deal...As I said, we need you here. Henry has a rash, a new guy needs surgery, and Billy is depressed!! We'll keep you busy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy Anniversary and Welcome Back!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Jaimie, I am so glad you decided to stay here with us at SM!







I would just like to take this time to Thank You from the bottom of my heart for all you have done for me and Baxter. It would NEVER be the same here without you.









Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

YEAH, Jaimie, you ROCK!







Thank you for "thinking" this over and staying with us. Oh the woe if you had not of.

Happy Anniversary, great day for all us!









Look ahead young lady. all will be right!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

HAPPY 2 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!! 

Thank you Jamie for your decision, as you can see a whole lot of people are terribly happy right about now, including me and Pacino!!

So OK, yes, we are going to keep you busy with out questions and our fears......Like take for instance me...I am neurotic..LOL...Pacino is going next month on the 21st of April to be neutered...I am already spazzing out!! I worry over the tiniest thing and this isn't so tiny!! Well, ok, maybe it isn't a big thing either but.....Oh well, anyway, WELCOME back!!

We love ya!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Thia made my evening to see you had Posted Jamie glad to see you changed your mind. 
Sending Prayers your way. Cheer up girl you have came so far don't let small things get you down. 
[attachment=4262:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well said







Glad your back


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay!!!! peanutbutter noselicks and happy dances all around























ann marie and the "woohoooo! Weezy Anna is too far for my Magnum PI!" buttercup


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Happy 2 year Anniversary. I am so glad you decided to come back. Thanks for all your help and for being there for us.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Love ya girl!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jamie,

I too am happy that you have decided to stay on the board. I hope that the experience that you had here will make us all better in some way. There must be a reason that it happened, and I can only hope that we all learned to be a bit more thoughtful.

I know what a good person you are, as do others. We as a board cherrish your knowledge and your kindness....so I am so glad your here.

Susan


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so happy that you deceided to stay Jaimie







. You would have been truly missed. The great thing about seeing that you are staying is that I have had a rotten day and thought I would just see what was happening on sm and found that you were going to stay so at least it makes the end of my day a lot happier


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! 







and So Glad you are staying!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

<div align="center">

















































































































<div align="center">Joe, You're the Man!!


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Jamie, since Sparky and I are some of the new kids on the block, I'm glad you are back and look forward to learning from you... May your tomorrows all be brighter...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm so glad you decided to stay and not let a few "unsavory" people keep you from the forum--way to rise above!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What would we do without seeing those adorable pics of Parker?! You and he would have been missed terribly. Happy anniversary!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

You already know how i feel. LOVE U!!!!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Crisis averted! Whew - what a week! Happy Anniversary Jaimie......

To everyone on the forum - I hope your malts stay healthy and happy. Unfortunately it is a sad fact of life that sometimes problems arise. If that time ever comes you don't know how fortunate you are to have someone who will give you honest information, compassion, and support. I feel honored to know Jaimie personally, and I can assure you that you will never meet anyone who has more of a connection with animals than this wonderful lady.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you Jaimie for coming back. Its nice to have you back. You are truly loved and would have been missed so very much.


Congratulations on your 2nd anniversary also.


[attachment=4267:attachment]

Lots of hugs and kisses and licks

Dede and Chloe from down under


PS Im still working on the name!! LOL


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah!!





















We're so glad you decided to stay!








I wil be praying for your situation, whatever it is.







Life is a rollercoaster ride at times, but God truly has a purpose for everything!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy Anniversary, Jaimie!!!!






























Oh, and thank you for your help last night. I was starting to freak out a little when I IMed you. (to everyone else: I accidently cut the quick in Lexi's nail and it had been bleeding for over 5 min when I IMed Jaimie. I didn't have any quick powder so she said to use flour, worked really good.)


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Awww yeahh your back!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad you decided to stay with us! What a feeling it must be to know that SOOOO many people you have actually never met care for and respect you so much. You are a truly remarkable woman and will make your mark in the animal world. I hope that you can get your "problems" resolved in the very near future and all will be back on track. Oh yeah, happy 2 year anniversay!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Happy Anniversary, its great your back


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay!!! I'm so glad you decided to return to us. I really hate that this happened (whatever it was) that made you want to leave, but I'm glad you changed your mind. It wouldn't be the same without you. I truly hope that whatever is going on in your life gets better and goes the way you want it to. You obviously have much support here and we're all here for you if you need us.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Happy Anniversary, Jaimie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another save by Jaimie








But OUCH, hope it didn't hurt and glad she is ok now.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">So glad you decided to stay!</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad decided to come back to SM! You are so generous with your time and knowledge, what a tragedy it would have been to lose you because of the hateful, malicious actions of a few _losers_! 

Welcome back!


----------

